
Behind the secret plan to bring Nazi scientists to US (2014) - ohjeez
http://nypost.com/2014/02/01/behind-the-secret-plan-to-smuggle-nazi-scientists-to-america/
======
dekhn
I read the whole Operation Paperclip recently. Wow. Just... wow.

